# moving to durban to work for CCI call centre



## lewwj (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi all, 
Would really help to have some info. 

I have seen there are expats on here that have taken a job offer from CCI (call centers international) I am wondering how you have found working for them? 

I am looking to move to umhlanga or ballito. Is the crime there that bad? 
I get the impression that your home gets broken into almost everyday or you get mugged. 
Do you feel really unsafe in these parts all the time?

I will be traveling to la lucia via car to work. Is there alot of hijacking on this route?

Many thanks


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

South Africa is very different to the UK in terms of personal safety. But saying that if you are aware of your surroundings you should be fine. You wont feel unsafe here. I've been here a few years and actually feel safer than i did in certain parts of the UK.

Umhlanga, Ballitto and La Lucia are all very good areas to live in.

Need any more info send me a PM


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lewwj said:


> Hi all,
> Would really help to have some info.
> 
> I have seen there are expats on here that have taken a job offer from CCI (call centers international) I am wondering how you have found working for them?
> ...


Are you going to need a work visa? I see you are from the U.K. I have found in my experience that a lot of the call centers do not help with work visas. But, if you are going to be working in South Africa you will need a work visa.


----------



## lewwj (Jan 16, 2014)

The place of work has said it will sort the visa so thats a big help. 

how much disposable income do you need to live well in these area's? 

are the road routes from Ballito to umhlanga very dangerous? 

Thanks


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

The roads are fine between the 2. Can either do highway on a toll road or a really scenic coastal drive which is also fine


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

lewwj said:


> The place of work has said it will sort the visa so thats a big help.
> 
> how much disposable income do you need to live well in these area's?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum lewwj.

When you ask about disposable income it's helpful to know whether you are coming alone or have a spouse and possibly children.

IMO if you're on your own you'd need to clear above R15k a month after deductions to start living comfortably. My idea of comfortable may not be yours.

I drive through these areas regularly and have never had a problem.
Houses are burgled on occasion, vehicles have been stolen. Hi-jacking does happen but I have never experienced it. I personally know of no one who has been hijacked in this area.
Some people have had bad experiences but it isn't a war zone. 

Dangerous road routes: Do you refer to the driving style or possibility of hi-jacking? Both could apply.


----------



## lewwj (Jan 16, 2014)

after deductions do you mean Tax or rent etc? 

I will be comming with my partner. 

Does it take long to drive from Ballito to umhlanga?

when I am looking at properties it seems you can get alot more in ballito. (rental)


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

after tax i would imagine Lewwj. And driving time all depends on what time you commute, between 7-8 is what is deemed rush hour and therefore may take 45 mins. Any other time you are looking at about 20-25 mins max


----------



## Ianmorris (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Lewwj
I have just arrived In Umhlanga from Reading in the Uk. I have to say I was slightly concerned prior to my arrival. As you are probably aware people at home seem to think its all doom and gloom here. I Have to say I love it here and feel it was the best move I have ever made. The areas you mentioned regarding renting are all lovely. These forums can also be useful when trying to establish new friendships here. When you arrive feel free to give me a call on 0720727613641 if you have any questions
Regards
Ian


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

lewwj said:


> after deductions do you mean Tax or rent etc?
> 
> I will be comming with my partner.
> 
> ...


After deductions refers to the compulsory deductions of UIF and PAYE for salaried employees. (Unemployment Insurance fund and Pay as You Earn - much the same as Income tax in the UK)

I think ADY1976 is about right with the travel times.

Looking at Private Property maybe consider Umhlanga Ridge or Mount Edgecombe

If CCI is in Flanders Rd the areas above may be better to settle in. You may want to consider the additional cost of fuel and wear and tear on your vehicle with the commute to Ballito. Many of the properties on Umhlanga Ridge are modern, secure, small flats to be rented for around R7k/month. Many are within walking distance of Gateway Shopping Centre


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Edit your post and remove your tel number - it is never a good ide to post it on an open forum.


----------



## Ianmorris (Jan 23, 2014)

*Good advise*



shumifan49 said:


> Edit your post and remove your tel number - it is never a good ide to post it on an open forum.


HI There 
Good advise however I have only just started using this forum. How would I edit?
Regards
Ian


----------



## lewwj (Jan 16, 2014)

I really appreciate the responses. 

The call centre is right next to the gateway shopping centre. 

I am worried about my partner as she will be working different hours. 

Do you feel safe staying in umhlanga? is there much to do on weekends or in the evening? such as going for meals or do you have to just stay in your apartment as soon as 8 pm arrives because of safety?

Thanks


----------



## Ianmorris (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Lewwj
I have only been here a short while however I have been chatting to some of the locals. They have said its really quiet here. I have to admit I have been out an about on foot in the dark and have not felt threatened once There are plenty of good bars in Umhlanga The George is a popular spot for British ex pats. Also Gateway has a huge offering of restaurants catering for all tastes.


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

lewwj said:


> I really appreciate the responses.
> 
> The call centre is right next to the gateway shopping centre.
> 
> ...


Umhlanga Ridge is pretty safe from a personal safety point of view.
I would be happy for my wife to walk most of the area on her own during the day.

There is a lot to do in the area. 

There is no need to lock yourself in 8pm.
Ian Morris' comment is on the money.


----------



## lewwj (Jan 16, 2014)

All this information is really helpful. As my hours of work may take me until 10 at night I was thinking I would just be going to work getting home and then locking myself in and never doing much due to it being so unsafe!

Ian - Are you enjoying yourself so far? 

orbit - thanks for your feedback. 

My package from work is a decent one my only concearn is safety however your saying its not like im going to get held up at gunpoint every other week?


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

lewwj said:


> All this information is really helpful. As my hours of work may take me until 10 at night I was thinking I would just be going to work getting home and then locking myself in and never doing much due to it being so unsafe!
> 
> Ian - Are you enjoying yourself so far?
> 
> ...


IMHO Umhlanga Ridge is quite a safe. 
There are many bars/pubs/restaurants as well as a cinema complex and every Saffa/International retailer available all under one roof in the Gateway area. You can also get your groceries from Gateway. There is a Virgin Active Gym which arguably is of an international standard.

If clubbing is your scene there is everything from EDM to commercial to regae, albeit on a smaller scale to most European cities.

I believe there is something for everyone, more than I can write in a post on this forum. Maybe try this.

I don't know anyone who has been held up at gunpoint ever. Mugged with a knife - sure, had their car stolen - yes, ten years ago, had their house broken into whilst they were out - a few people. I know of one home invasion that occurred to one family I know indirectly 4 years ago. They made a plan to move to Canada then re-thought Winters in 40 below after insurance paid out. They still live in the same house in Durban. Now they have a high gate and wall. 
I think Miss Global sums up the security thing better than I do:confused2:


----------



## lewwj (Jan 16, 2014)

thats a great amount of info...

Can we touch a bit more on what is a good salary? 

How much per month is needed to live a good life while I am in umhlanga?

I know people say its what you make of your oney etc however If was looking at
renting a property for about 15000 rand to 20000 rand and my car is paid (not insurance)
health care is also paid how much would living well cost? 

Thanks


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

How long is a piece of string?

Difficult to say since it's just my opinion.

If your gross income is R40k/month (which would probably be considered doing really quite well as a salaried earner at the coast) you will hand over around R15k monthly to SARS in tax.

Monthly charges to keep in mind: (Including those you say your company will cover)

Bank Charges R300
Car Payment R6000/month - 2nd Hand late model BMW 3 Series R6000
Insurance - Subjective but should cover all R1500
Cellphone x 2 on monthly contract R1500
Eating Out 4 x Month - 2 people, not fast food R1600
Electricity R800
Water R500
Groceries - subjective to where you buy from R3000
Levy on Flat/Townhouse Complex R1000
Private Comprehensive Medical Care - You and Partner R2000
Rates - Probably included with rental R1000
Petrol - 2000km/month @10L/100km R2600
Broadband : 4mb with line rental R600

You may have to pay a security company to install an alarm in a stand alone house.
You don't say what your interests are or what qualifies as a good life.

These are my thoughts, others may disagree. But I think it's fair to say that if you have R15-R20k to put down in rent you'll be doing more than fine.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A number of call centers in Cape Town do offer work permit assistance (Digital Outsourcing Services, Mindpearl, Verisign, etc).


----------



## Paul Naude (Sep 15, 2014)

*Property to Rent*

My House is 3 miniutes drive to La Lucia and up for rent Furnished in Durban North as Im off to the UK for an adventure. Have a look at the privateproperty website at .co.za
negotiable. Durban North is very safe. I lived here all my life , like 14 years without incident. My house is on of Umhlanga Rocks Drive. 7 dowse rd. There are rules that you abide by like anywhere else regarding pickpockets in shopping centres ect. But you can walk to or on the beach or streets here with no worries. Paul +27 82 853 7210 . 





lewwj said:


> Hi all,
> Would really help to have some info.
> 
> I have seen there are expats on here that have taken a job offer from CCI (call centers international) I am wondering how you have found working for them?
> ...


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paul Naude said:


> My House is 3 miniutes drive to La Lucia and up for rent Furnished in Durban North as Im off to the UK for an adventure. Have a look at the privateproperty website at .co.za
> negotiable. Durban North is very safe. I lived here all my life , like 14 years without incident. My house is on of Umhlanga Rocks Drive. 7 dowse rd. There are rules that you abide by like anywhere else regarding pickpockets in shopping centres ect. But you can walk to or on the beach or streets here with no worries. Paul +27 82 853 7210 .


Your input is appreciated however you've just posted you name, physical address and mobile number on a public forum, all of which can be used against you if they fall into the wrong hands..


----------

